# BOMBSHELL & Thanksgiving FOTD's



## bondgirlx (Nov 27, 2006)

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...7/IMG_0921.jpg
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...ton87/ghdf.jpg
EYES: Blacktrack fluidliner as base, carbon e/s, silver pigment, white frost e/s, smolder eye liner, dior unlimited mascara, Lashes #6

THANKSGIVING!
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...8Image0103.jpg
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...8Image0197.jpg
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...8Image0129.jpg

EYES: Beige-ing s/s, Tan Pigment, Melon Pigment, Carbon e/s, White Frost e/s, Smolder eye liner, blacktack fluidliner, Dior Unlimited Mascara, #2 lashes & #21 lashes (for top lashline), #25 lashes (for bottom lash line)
HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 27, 2006)

you are soo gorgeousss! please do a tutorialll


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 27, 2006)

i agree with xmrsvindieselx


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 27, 2006)

You are gorgeous, those looks are hot!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 27, 2006)

holy shit u are like the sexy=iest looking gurl i have ever seen in my life WOWOWOWOWOWOWOOWOW beautiful


----------



## bondgirlx (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_holy shit u are like the sexy=iest looking gurl i have ever seen in my life WOWOWOWOWOWOWOOWOW beautiful_

 
well that is a HUGE compliment coming from a beauty like yourself


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 27, 2006)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...you are fricken hotttttt!!!  Oh and the mu is beautiful as well...


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2006)

you're so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i looove the first look!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 27, 2006)

wow - the first look is wicked hot!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 27, 2006)

WooT WooT hot mama! loving both looks. the first one is too fierce! I would love a sex kitten tutorial!


----------



## Violeta (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow the eye makeup looks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  And I love your hair color, is it natural?


----------



## bondgirlx (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Violeta* 

 
_Wow the eye makeup looks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  And I love your hair color, is it natural? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Blonde in the front is my natural color but the dark brown under is not


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

You should totally check out MissChievous's tutorial for taking pics of makeup in the tutorial forum. I'd love to see your looks when the flash isn't changing them!! You're lovely.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 27, 2006)

So gorgeously glam!! You look like a living doll!! The MU is so pretty!


----------



## Larkin (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_you are soo gorgeousss! please do a tutorialll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## lvgz (Nov 27, 2006)

WOW you are gorgeous!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 27, 2006)

Love the first look esp!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 27, 2006)

very-pretty.


----------



## eckof (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree too for a tutorial. You are a pretty woman!


----------



## circe221 (Nov 27, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! The first one looks like an album cover!!!
What lippie did you use in the 2nd look? (Thanksgiving)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 27, 2006)

Super HOTT!


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 28, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 28, 2006)

you're sooo pretty! the makeup is gorgeous too! where'd you get the sex pistols necklace in the first few? and i agree with you should do a tutorial.


----------



## holly_ho (Nov 28, 2006)

i love the dark eyes...so pretty!


----------



## bondgirlx (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 

 
_you're sooo pretty! the makeup is gorgeous too! where'd you get the sex pistols necklace in the first few? and i agree with you should do a tutorial._

 
i got it from ebay it's custom made by a diy-er casterweeds


----------



## bondgirlx (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circe221* 

 
_Gorgeous!!! The first one looks like an album cover!!!
What lippie did you use in the 2nd look? (Thanksgiving)_

 
it's lovelorn and blankety lipstick


----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 28, 2006)

Both of your FOTDs are amazing and great! I like the combi between your pigments and also your lashs, they are very sexy!


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 28, 2006)

both are AWESOME


----------



## Chloe2277 (Nov 28, 2006)

Too beautiful! Your makeup looks awesome!


----------



## mellz (Nov 28, 2006)

You look like a bombshell for real. Lovely


----------



## snowkei (Nov 28, 2006)

Omg! U R So Hooooooooooot!!


----------



## User67 (Nov 28, 2006)

You are so gorgeous & your make-up is amazing! I sent you a friend request on Myspace, hope you don't mind ; )


----------



## nyrak (Nov 28, 2006)

Those looks are just smokin'!  Yes, tutorial please!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 29, 2006)

Very sexy.  I love the lashes!  Not a bad top either...


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 29, 2006)

OMG the first look is pure sex!

I love how you do your makeup, I wished I could do these looks on myself and make myself look like a human Barbie LMAO
*runs off to buy fake lashes*


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Nov 29, 2006)

whoa you're like a real life doll <3 the make up is fantastic and the lashes are amazinggg


----------



## bondgirlx (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xvanityxwhorex* 

 
_whoa you're like a real life doll <3 the make up is fantastic and the lashes are amazinggg_

 
Yeah #6 lashes from Mac are my favorite


----------



## bondgirlx (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_you are soo gorgeousss! please do a tutorialll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
for which one darling?


----------



## hot*pink (Dec 3, 2006)

Girl, you are gorgeous x1000!! I 2nd the vote for a tutorial - any look will do! 

And I have to say, in the first set of photos, you look like Briana Banks. Simply amazing! haha


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 3, 2006)

oh em gee. you're ALMOST as sexxy as I am. good going chicka! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol.

I love your makeup in both looks, but the first one is my favorite. too sexxay for words.


----------



## bondgirlx (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hot*pink* 

 
_Girl, you are gorgeous x1000!! I 2nd the vote for a tutorial - any look will do! 

And I have to say, in the first set of photos, you look like Briana Banks. Simply amazing! haha_

 
I actually get that a lot. Briana and Pam Anderson. I'm flattered thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 4, 2006)

how the heck did i miss this? u r GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## bondgirlx (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_





 how the heck did i miss this? u r GORGEOUS!!!!!!!_

 
you're adorable! thank you


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 4, 2006)

Sidebar -  For the Thxgiving pic, where did you get your shirt from? I LOVE it..


----------



## bondgirlx (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_Sidebar -  For the Thxgiving pic, where did you get your shirt from? I LOVE it.._

 
which one?


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 8, 2006)

The one in the Thanksgiving Pic.. the black one..


----------



## MACFreak (Dec 10, 2006)

very hot


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poisinivii02* 

 
_for which one darling? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the bombshell one please.


----------



## bondgirlx (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_The one in the Thanksgiving Pic.. the black one.._

 
aw it's navy blue actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i got it from arden b. 
http://www.ardenb.com/shop/detail.asp?styleid=37100377&colorid=131&cat_id=1&s  ub_id=0


----------



## bondgirlx (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_the bombshell one please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
k i'll put a tutorial out in the next week


----------



## LindseySullivan (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poisinivii02* 

 
_k i'll put a tutorial out in the next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
woohoo!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 3, 2007)

seriously, you are the sex!  hahaha, you loooook sooo gorgeous and sexy.  i love them both!!!!


----------



## JoyZz (Jan 4, 2007)

YOUR HOT!!!

did i miss the tute?


----------



## user79 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But isn't it kind of uncomfortable to wear 3 sets of lashes? I've worn 2 on occasion and that is as much as I can bear!


----------



## bondgirlx (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Thats very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But isn't it kind of uncomfortable to wear 3 sets of lashes? I've worn 2 on occasion and that is as much as I can bear!_

 
hmm i dunno i'm only wearing one set on  my eyelashes in the bombshell one just the #6's and thanksgiving i had some on the bottom lash line and 6's on the top


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 5, 2007)

Your so pretty that it's just not fair! Your make up looks fabulous and you are just gorgeous!


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn your MU is HOT!


----------



## Another Janice! (Jan 10, 2007)

K...if its not one thing, its another with me lately, so I have been MIA for a couple months.

So, I know this is coming a little late, but I have to ask...

Does it hurt to be so sexxxy?  Your MU is awesome!  I would love to see some tuts!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_you are soo gorgeousss! please do a tutorialll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I agree, make tut for those both!! You look great!!


----------



## Rockette13 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! You're gorgeous! I love the makeup and...um...*takes deep breath* yourboobsareamazing.


----------

